# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Մաշտոցի պուրակում «բուծիկաշինություն»․ երևանցիները պայքարում են

## Sunny Stream

Լսել եք, որ քաղաքապետարանն իբր հայտարարել է, որ Մաշտոցի պուրակ տեղափոխված կրպակների շինարարությունը կանաչ տարածքների հաշվին չի լինում???
տեսնես ինքը կանաչ տարածք ասելով ինչ նկատի ունի?!!  :Sad: 



*
Մոդերատորական։ Առանձնացվել է Բնավերություն... նորանոր վտանգավոր լուրեր թեմայից։*

----------

Tig (04.02.2012), Varzor (06.02.2012), Ֆոտոն (17.02.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

VisTolog (18.02.2012), Ֆոտոն (17.02.2012)

----------


## Hayazn

> 


Մի ձևով այս Քաջարանցիներին հասկացրեք , որ կանաչ գլխաշորներով և կանաչ դրոշներով միայն մուսուլմաններն են « այսինքն թուրքերը » ցույցի ելնում , թող գույնը փոխեն թէ չէ եթե վիդեօի  ձայնը անջատես 100 տոկոսանոց թուրքի տպավորություն են թողնում :
Անհարմար է :

----------

Rhayader (20.03.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Մի ձևով այս Քաջարանցիներին հասկացրեք , որ կանաչ գլխաշորներով և կանաչ դրոշներով միայն մուսուլմաններն են « այսինքն թուրքերը » ցույցի ելնում , թող գույնը փոխեն թէ չէ եթե վիդեօի  ձայնը անջատես 100 տոկոսանոց թուրքի տպավորություն են թողնում :
> Անհարմար է :


Ինչի՞ է անհարմար: Կանաչը բնության գույնն է: 
Ու ես կանաչ գլխաշորով թուրք չեմ տեսել, գուցե իսլամիստ՝ այո, բայց ոչ հատուկ թուրք: Ու հետաքրքիր ա ինչո՞ւ ես ձայնը անջատած նայում  :Jpit: 

Կանաչ գլխաշորը իսլամիստների մենաշնորհը չի  :Smile: 

հ.գ. էսքան աժիոտաժի մեջից քեզ մենակ կանաչ գլխաշորը հետաքրքրե՞ց  :LOL:

----------

Skeptic (17.02.2012), Varzor (17.02.2012), VisTolog (18.02.2012), Ձայնալար (17.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (18.02.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------


## Varzor

> Մի ձևով այս Քաջարանցիներին հասկացրեք , որ կանաչ գլխաշորներով և կանաչ դրոշներով միայն մուսուլմաններն են « այսինքն թուրքերը » ցույցի ելնում , թող գույնը փոխեն թէ չէ եթե վիդեօի  ձայնը անջատես 100 տոկոսանոց թուրքի տպավորություն են թողնում :
> Անհարմար է :


Էդ որ որվանից գույները ազգային պատկանելություն ստացան? Հա, մոռացել էի, հայերի մոտ մենակ երկու գույն կա, որոնք իրապես գույներ էլ չեն` սև և սպիտակ  :Jpit: 
Կանաչը իսլամի գույնն է ու թե բնապահպանների?: Այդ տրամաբանությամբ կամ իսլամիստները բնապահպան են, կամ էլ բնապահպանները իսլամիստ  :LOL:

----------

Skeptic (18.02.2012), Smokie (16.03.2012), Tig (17.02.2012), Ձայնալար (17.02.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Տեսեք ու գնացեք Մաշտոցի պուրակ:

----------

Tig (17.02.2012), Գեա (17.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (18.02.2012), Ֆոտոն (18.02.2012)

----------


## Hayazn

> Էդ որ որվանից գույները ազգային պատկանելություն ստացան? Հա, մոռացել էի, հայերի մոտ մենակ երկու գույն կա, որոնք իրապես գույներ էլ չեն` սև և սպիտակ 
> Կանաչը իսլամի գույնն է ու թե բնապահպանների?: Այդ տրամաբանությամբ կամ իսլամիստները բնապահպան են, կամ էլ բնապահպանները իսլամիստ


Ձեզ ոնց հարմար է այնպես էլ հաշվեք , բայց դրանից իմ կարծիքը չի փոխվի :
Ի դեպ Սարյանի բնապատկերների մեջ կանաչ գույնը համարյա թէ չկա :
parsiki nka8.jpg

----------

fanaid (17.04.2012)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մի ձևով այս Քաջարանցիներին հասկացրեք , որ կանաչ գլխաշորներով և կանաչ դրոշներով միայն մուսուլմաններն են « այսինքն թուրքերը » ցույցի ելնում , թող գույնը փոխեն թէ չէ եթե վիդեօի  ձայնը անջատես 100 տոկոսանոց թուրքի տպավորություն են թողնում :
> Անհարմար է :


Ուրեմն էսօր զանգել եմ արտասահմանում բնակվող ընկերոջս հատուկ հարցրել եմ։ Իր հարևան բոլոր պակիստանցիները դնում են բացառապես սև գույնի գլխարկ։ Հայազն ջան եթե սև գույնի գլխարկ ես դնում էլ չդնես։ Ամոթ ա։ Մարդիկ պակիստանցու տեղ կդնեն։

----------

Askalaf (27.02.2012), Skeptic (18.02.2012), Tig (18.02.2012), Varzor (20.02.2012), Ձայնալար (18.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (18.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (19.02.2012)

----------


## Hayazn

Ընդերքը ազգաին հարստություն է և այն պատկանումէ ժողովրդին :
Անդամալույծ տնտեսություն ունեցող մեր պետությունը աջից ձախից վարկեր է վերցնում , որպեսզի գոյատևի , իսկ այտ պարտքերը ինչպես պետք է փակվեն երբևե մտածել եք դրա մասին : Ես վստահ չեմ , որ այդ լաչակավորներից որևե մեկը մի դրամ տվել է պետական պարտքի դիմաց :
Իսկ ինչ եք կարծում , ընդերքը շահագործելն է վտանգավոր , թէ ԲՈՒՀ-էրում ուսուցանելու պատրվակով հնդիկ , պարսիկ ու ամեն մի զռթ ու զիբիլի Հայաստան հրավիրելը :
Մի քիչ սթափ մտածեք : օգնում է :

----------


## Շինարար

> Ընդերքը ազգաին հարստություն է և այն պատկանումէ ժողովրդին :
> *Անդամալույծ տնտեսություն ունեցող մեր պետությունը* աջից ձախից վարկեր է վերցնում , որպեսզի գոյատևի , իսկ այտ պարտքերը ինչպես պետք է փակվեն երբևե մտածել եք դրա մասին : Ես վստահ չեմ , որ այդ լաչակավորներից որևե մեկը մի դրամ տվել է պետական պարտքի դիմաց :
> Իսկ ինչ եք կարծում , ընդերքը շահագործելն է վտանգավոր , թէ ԲՈՒՀ-էրում ուսուցանելու պատրվակով հնդիկ , պարսիկ ու ամեն մի զռթ ու զիբիլի Հայաստան հրավիրելը :
> Մի քիչ սթափ մտածեք : օգնում է :


Պետք էր՝ ասել անդամալույծ ղեկավարություն ունեցող… Ու պետք ա նույնիսկ ոչ թե փոխել էլ, այլ բուժել, իսկ լավագույն բուժողը ակտիվ, նախաձեռնող հասարակությունն ա, դա նույնիսկ օգուտ ա ղեկավարին: Նախաձեռնող, պայքարող, ոտքի կանգնող հասարակությունը ոտք ա ղեկավարի համար, որ էլ անդամալույծ չլինի: Ենթադրենք՝ Վանաձորի քաղաքապետը թույլ չի տալիս քաղաքում ինչ-որ անճաշակ շինարարություն, մեկ էլ հոպ Երևանից զանգում են, ասում՝ ապո էդ ինչ բանի էս, հլա էս րոպեին ստորագրի թույլտվությունը, անդամալույծ, ոտք չունեցող ղեկավարին այլ բան չի մնում, քան ստորագրել, իսկ ակտիվ, նախաձեռնող հասարակությւն ունեցող ղեկավարը կասի՝ իմ բնակիչը ինձ թույլ չի տալիս, տեսեք, ինչ անեմ: Նույնը Հայաստանի մասշտաբով, ենթադրենք դրսից ստիպում են, որ երկրի համար ոչ ձեռնտու պայամանգիր ստորագրվի, ասենք՝ Թեղուտի հանքավայրի շահագործման մասին, ուժեղ հասարակություն ունեցող ղեկավարը կասի՝ իմ ժողովուրդը ինձ թույլ չի տալիս, մի քիչ իդեալիստական ա ասածս, բայց իրոք նորմալ պետություն ունենալու միակ տարբերակը դա ա, ու ցանկացած խելացի ղեկավար իրականում հենց ինքը կաճացնի, կհզորացնի նման ակտիվ նախաձեռնող խմբերի, իր համար ոտքեր, հենակներ, որոնք թույլ չեն տա, որ ինքը սխալ որոշումներ կայացնի:

----------

Askalaf (27.02.2012), Skeptic (18.02.2012), Tig (18.02.2012), Varzor (20.02.2012), Գեա (18.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Նախագահից դեռ լուր չկա...

----------

E-la Via (18.02.2012), Tig (18.02.2012), Varzor (20.02.2012), Գեա (18.02.2012), Ֆոտոն (18.02.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ ինչ եք կարծում , ընդերքը շահագործելն է վտանգավոր , թէ ԲՈՒՀ-էրում ուսուցանելու պատրվակով հնդիկ , պարսիկ ու ամեն մի զռթ ու զիբիլի Հայաստան հրավիրելը :
> Մի քիչ սթափ մտածեք : օգնում է :


Դե դռները փակենք ու պուպուի նման մենակ նստենք մեր ընդերքը գրկած:
Ի՞նչ կապ ունի ՀՀ բունում ուսանող օտարերկրացին, մանավանդ եթե քո կարծիքով "զռթ ու զիբիլ" են: Հագելիս էդ քո ասած հնդիկների մոտ հայերը սուրբ ազգ են, իսկ դու իրենց «զռթ ու զիբիլ»:

Ամեն ինչի մեջ էլ չափն անցնելը ու անմտածված անելը վատ է՝ թե ընդերքի շահագործման եւ թե այլազգի ուսանողների ուսուցման մեջ:
Առանց ընդերքը շահագործելու ներկայիս մարդը չի կարող ապրել: Ուղղակի պիտի ընդերքի շահագործումից ստացված հսկայակա գերշահույթները նպատակային ծախսվեն կամ այդ շահագործման վնասների փոխհատուցման կամ էլ շահագործումն առավել անվտանգ դարձնելու համար: Ու ինձ թվում է, թր հնդիկ ուսանողները հաստատ դրան չեն խանգարում  :Wink:

----------

Tig (20.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2012)

----------


## Kuk



----------

Chuk (20.02.2012), Hayazn (20.02.2012), Tig (20.02.2012), Լուսաբեր (20.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.02.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

ժամը 13.00-ին քաղաքապետարանի դիմաց ցույցի ենք։ Միացեք, դեռ չմիացած Հայեր...

Իսկ մինչ ձեր միանալն արդեն Մաշտոցի այգի են այցելել և իրենց աջակցությունն են հայտնել պայքարին
Արթուր Իսպիրյանը + Մադլեն Մինասյանը,
Երվանդ Մանարյանը,
Տեր Կյուրեղ Քահանա Թալյանը :Love: ,
Հայկ Մարությանը (ՀայկոՄկոյի Հայկո  :Smile:  ),
Հովհաննես Ազոյանը (Հովո),
Նվեր Մնացականյանը  :Shok:  ,
Աշոտ Ադամյանը,
Արմինե Հայրապետյանը  :Love:  ,

Շուտով`
Միքայել Պողոսյանը  :Love: ,
Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանը  :Love: ,
Հրանտ Թոխատյանը,
Լալա Մնացականյանը,
Գոռ Սուջյանը,
Արտակ Ներսիսյանը,
Միշ Ամիրյանը,
Սուրեն Առուստամյանը,
Անդրեն (Բյութիֆայդ):

Սպասում են, ժողովուրդ։ Ամեն մեկի ներկայությունը կարևոր է, քանզի *«ամեն զինվոր մի կաթիլ ջուր է հաղթության ջրաղացին»*  :Wink:

----------

Tig (20.02.2012), Varzor (20.02.2012), Աթեիստ (20.02.2012), Մանուլ (20.02.2012), Շինարար (20.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.02.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Համաձայն եմ, քանդում են: Բայց գոյություն ունի պարզ բան՝ եթե մի բան քո իրավասության մեջ չի, դու դրանով չես զբաղվում: Վերջ:


Իսկ ըստ ինչի ես որոշում, թե որտեղ են սկսվում և վերջանում քո իրավասությունները?
Սահմանադրությամբ ես նայում, օրենսգրքերով, թե որիշ չափանիշներ էլ ես հաշվի առնում?  :Wink:

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, ապաքաղականացված լիքը ուրիշ շարժումներ կան՝ օրինակ էմոների շարժումը, բայց չեմ կարծում, թե դրանք քեզ գրավում են իրանց ապաքաղաքականացվածությամբ  : Բնապահպանական շարժումը չի կարող լինել ապաքաղաքականացված: Բարձրացվող հարցերը քաղաքական են: Թե՛ պատճառներն են քաղաքական, թե՛ լուծումները: Մի՛ ասեք էլի տենց բան: Բա կանաչների կուսակցությունները ինչի՞ համար են ամբողջ աշխարհում՝ որ քաղաքական հարթակում առաջ տանեն բնապահպանական խնդիրները: Եթե նկատի ունես ապակուսակցականացվածությունը, ապա ինձ էլ ա դա շատ գրավում ու ոչ ոք խորհուրդ չի տալիս կուսակցականացնել: Խնդիրը նրանում ա, երևի, որ *ոչ երկրորդային* քաղաքական հարցերի բարձրացումը ասոցացվում ա միայն ու միայն ՀԱԿ-ի հետ: Ով ասում ա, որ ընտրությունները կեղծված են Լևոնական ա, ով ասում ա, որ մարտի մեկին մարդկանց սպանել են, Լևոնական ա: Հանկարծ բնապահպանները թող ձեն չհանեն, որ Լևոնական չդառնան:


Հա, հա Բագ ջան, հենց ապակուսակցական ինկատի ունեմ: Ինչպես նաև ապաքաղաքականացված ասելով ինկատի ունեմ, որ չեն պահանջում իշխանափոխություն: Ես եկել եմ այն համոզման /գուցե և սխալ/, որ իշխանափոխությանմբ ոչ մի բան չի փոխվելու: Իսկ նման շարժումները ստեղծում են մեխանիզմներ, որոնք նպաստում են խնդիրների լուծմանը: Առայժմ որոշակի առումներով ոչ օրինական դաշտում են լուծվում խնդիրները, բայց նրանց վեկտորը հենց օրինական դաշտին է ուղղված: Ու դա էլ եմ շատ կարևորում: Օրինակ Թռչկանի հարցը լուծվեց, բայց ոչ ոք պատասխանատվության չենթարկվեց, նույնն էլ Մաշտոցի պուրակի հարցում: Բայց որքան էլ պարադոքսային հնչի, թեկուզ և խնդիրների իդեալական լուծումը այն կլիներ, որ մեղավորները ենթարկվէին պատասխանատվության, բայց այս տեսքով լուծումներն էլ կրկին մեծ առաջընթաց են:
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա քաղաքական հարցեր բարձրացնողներին Լևոնական համարելուն, մեկը ես նման բան չեմ արել: Այստեղ ոչ թե Լևոնական համարվելու խնդիրն է, այլ նորից կրկնվեմ իշխանափոխության հարց բարձրացնելը: Համաձայն եմ կարելի էր դիրքորոշում հայտնել ընտրությունների անցկացման վերաբերյալ, բայց նման հարցեր բարձրացնելու դեպքում ինքստինքյան հանգելու են իշխանափոխության հարցին, որն էլ իմ տեսանկյունից կփչացներ այդ շարժման ողջ տրամաբանությունը:

----------

Sagittarius (11.05.2012), Varzor (11.05.2012), Ձայնալար (11.05.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բայց Տիգ ջան, եթե իշխանությունը անօրինական ա, իշխանափոխությունն ընդամենը օրինականության հաստատում ա, ինչպես և այգին հանրությանը վերադարձնելը: Ընդ որում, իշխանափոխությունը ենթադրելի արդյունքն ա՝ պահանջը պետք ա լինի օրինական ընտրությունների անցկացումը, կամ գոնե անօրինական ընտրությունների քննադատությունը: 

Քո ասածն ինձ համար ամբողջությամբ ընդունելի կլիներ, եթե օրինական ընտրված իշխանություն լիներ, բայց հասարակական-քաղաքական որոշ շրջանակներ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով պահանջեին, օրինակ, նախագահի հրաժարականը, կամ խորհրդարանի ցրումը, էս մի շրջանակն էլ ասեր չէ, ախպեր, մենք չենք պահանջում, թող հրաժարական չտա, մենակ թող բուծիկներն ապամոնտաժի ու ասենք թեղուտի որոշումը վերանայի:

----------

Chuk (11.05.2012), Mephistopheles (11.05.2012), Tig (11.05.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Կապ չունի: Կներեք, որ ափերիցս դուրս եմ գալիս, բայց տհաճ ա ամեն կեղծված ընտրություններից հետո տեսնելը, թե ոնց ա ՀԱԿ-ը պահանջում սրանից-նրանից, որ ընտրությունների դեմ հայտարարություն անեն: Ու տենց էլ ՀԱԿ-ը չի պատկերացնում, որ ամեն մարդ իրա գործի տերն ա ու ավելի լավ ա քիթը չխոթի էնտեղ, ինչով ինքը չի զբաղվում:





> Ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ մենակ ՀԱԿ-ն ա ամեն ընտրությունից հետո սենց պահանջներ դնում: Նախագահականից հետո անձնական մակարդակով ինձ ասում էին` ինչու Օպերայում չես, Վազգեն Մանուկյանին ասում էին` ինչու հայտարարություն չես անում: Ամեն անգամ մեկին գտնում են, որ կպնեն ու հայտարարություն պահանջեն: Ու մարդ չի հասկանում` ինչու: Ինչու՞ չեք ուզում հաշտվել, որ ամեն մարդ պիտի իր գործով զբաղվի:


Բյուր ջան, ինչու՞ պիտի ինչ-որ մեկը ասի «խոստովանի, որ կեղծվել են», որ ասես «կեղծ ա ամեն ինչ»: Կարելի ա առանց հուշելու էլ ասել էդ ամեն ինչը: Էդ «ամեն կեղծված ընտրություններից հետո» փաստորեն բացարձակապես ոչ մեկ ձեն-ծպտուն չի հանում, կարող ա իրո՞ք էդ մարդիկ խաբար չեն, որ էդ հերթական ընտրությունների ժամանակ էլի կզցրել են իրանց էլ, երկրի եղած-չեղածն էլ, կարող ա իրո՞ք հուշել ա պետք: Մարդ ես, էլի, բա որ հանկարծ: Ինչու՞ ես հաշտվում, որ ամեն ընտրություն կեղծվում ա:

Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ կեղծված ա, ուրեմն ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի ասելը, որ սաղ քաքմեջ ա արված արդեն, տե՞նց, հա՞: Ես դասական երաժշտություն շատ եմ սիրում, բայց Չայկովսկին էլ ա սիրում ու ինքը գ7 ա, ուրեմն ես դասական երաժշտությունից զզվում եմ: Տրամաբանական ա:




> Էս ձեզ երեկվա կարևորագույն «ուրախալի» նորությունը , իսկ ընտրություններին խառնվել, կոչ անելու հետ կապված ասեմ, որ էս ընտրություններից առաջ էնքան մարդ էդպիսի հուզիչ կոչեր արեց, որ ես անձամբ հեչ անհրաժեշտ չեմ համարում, որ շարժումը նման հայտարարությամբ հանդես եկած լիներ կամ հիմա հանդես գա։ 
> Նույն կերպ, ոնց որ Չուկը և մնացածները չեն հասկանում, թե ինչո՞ւ շարժումը նման կոչ չի արել, ես էլ, ազնիվ-ազնիվ խոսք, չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչո՞ւ *պիտի* աներ


Էնքանով *պիտի* աներ, ինչքանով պիտի *բոլորը* անեին էդ հայտարարությունը: *Բոլորը, հատ-հատ*: Անկախ կրոնական համոզմունքներից, սեռական կողմնորոշումից և այլն:




Էս համատարած լռությունից վատ բան երևի չի կարող լինել: Ու ստեղ եթե մեկը էլի սկսի ՀԱԿ ու լևոնականություն խառնել իրար, ուրեմն ինքը առնվազն տխմար ա, հերիք ա արդեն՝ ինչքան արդարութան ու ազատության անուն տվող ցանկացած մարդու լևոնականի պիտակը կպավ: Զզվելի ա: Ասում ես՝ ընտրությունները տիրումայրիկ արեցին, ասում են՝ լևոնական ե՞ս, ապեր: Չէ, արա, ոչ լևոնական եմ, ոչ կանաչ եմ, ոչ երկնագույն եմ, ոչ էլ ջհուդ եմ, ե՛ս եմ, ասում եմ էն, ինչ կա, դժվար ա՞ էդքան բանը գոնե մոտավորապես հասկանալը, այ քառակուսիներ:

----------

Chuk (11.05.2012), Mephistopheles (11.05.2012), Ripsim (11.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Ես սենց եմ կարծում:
Եթե ես բնապահպան եմ և մտահոգված եմ հատկապես ծառ ու ծաղիկի խնդիրներով` նպատակս բնությունը պահպանելն է, ապա դա կարող եմ անել ցանկացած ինձ հասանելի միջոցներով` օրինական, թե չօրինական, որոնք համապատասխանում են միայն իմ խղճի և բարոյականության կանոններին, որոնք իրենց մեջ ներառում են բնության հանդեպ մեծ ու անսահման սերը  :Jpit:  : Ու էդ պարագայում ինձ համար միևնույն է, թե ոնց լուծվեց բնության պահպանման կոնրետ խնդիրը, քաղաքականացվեց, PR արվեց: Կարևորը որ լուծվեց:
Հիմա պատկերացնենք, որ ես ոչ միայն բնապահպան եմ, այլև դեմոկրատ չեմ` թքած ունեմ բոլոր տեսակի ընտրությունների վրա` կեղծված, թե ոչ: Ու ես միացել եմ պուրակապաշտպաններին: Ինչի պիտի ես հանդես գամ ընտրությունների կեղծման հետ կապված ինչ-որ հայտարարությամբ?
Ես նույնիսկ պատրաստ եմ ցանկացած քաղաքական ուժի համար PR անել` խնդիներս բարձրացնեմ ու պաստ տամ "բարի քեռիներին" որ լուծեն ու աչոկ հավաքեն: Չէ որ իմ համար առջնային էին ծառերը, ոչ թե քաղաքական ուժերի աչոկներ հավաքել-չհավաքելը? Ու կստացվի, որ իմ բարձրացրած խնդիրներինց ավեի շատ լուծվեց, քան թե ընտրություների թատրոնին մասնակցած ու բողոքող, հայտարարություներով հանդս եկող մարդկանց խնդիրներից:

Պետք չի բոլորին մի արշինով չափել: Պուրակի պաշտպանների շարքերում կարող են լինել թե քաղաքականացված, թե չքաղաքականացվա և թե նույնիսկ աղանդավորներ (ով իմ ծառին կպավ` վիզը կտրում եմ ու թքած ամեն ինչի վրա, կարևորը կենաց ծառն է) որոնց ընդհանուր նպատակը պուրակը պահպանելն է: Ամեն մեկն էլ կարող է ունենալ պուրակը պահպանելու վերաբերյալ իր տեսակետն ու հնարավոր գործողությունների շարանը, բայց փաստացի առաջի քայլը ֆիզիկական պաշտպանությունն է, ինչն էլ միավորեց շատերին: Ու մեկը տեսնում է լուծման ճանապարհ դատի տալը, մյուսը արդար ընտրությունները, երրոդը` ջարդել-փշրելը, են մյուսը` աղոթելը, մեկ էլն էլ նախագահին դիմելը և այլն: Նույնիս կարող են ՀՀԿ-ին համարող մարդիկ էլ լինել (ինչ գիտեմ թե չկան  :Dntknw: ) Ինչի հիման վրա պիտի բնապահպանները հանդես գան միասնական հայտարարությամբ, որը պիտի դատապարտի կամ ընդունի ընտրությունների արդյունքները? Է մեկը հեչ էլ իմ լեքսուսին չի, թե ինչ են արել` կեղծել են, թե պուպուշ են արել:

Բան չունեմ ասելու, ներկա պահին պուրակի վիճակը ուղղակի հետևանք է ապաշնորհ ու տականք, գործող սահմանադրության համաձայն անօրինական իշխանությունների գործողությունների և բնական է, որ դրանց դեմն առնելով կվերացնենք պատճառը: Բայց էդ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ կվերացնենք նաև հետևանքը: Իսկ հետևանքը վերացնելու համար ամեն մեկն էլ տեսնում է իր տարբերակը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էնքանով պիտի աներ, ինչքանով պիտի բոլորը անեին էդ հայտարարությունը: Բոլորը, հատ-հատ: Անկախ կրոնական համոզմունքներից, սեռական կողմնորոշումից և այլն:
> 
> 
> Էս համատարած լռությունից վատ բան երևի չի կարող լինել: Ու ստեղ եթե մեկը էլի սկսի ՀԱԿ ու լևոնականություն խառնել իրար, ուրեմն ինքը առնվազն տխմար ա, հերիք ա արդեն՝ ինչքան արդարութան ու ազատության անուն տվող ցանկացած մարդու լևոնականի պիտակը կպավ: Զզվելի ա: Ասում ես՝ ընտրությունները տիրումայրիկ արեցին, ասում են՝ լևոնական ե՞ս, ապեր: Չէ, արա, ոչ լևոնական եմ, ոչ կանաչ եմ, ոչ երկնագույն եմ, ոչ էլ ջհուդ եմ, ե՛ս եմ, ասում եմ էն, ինչ կա, դժվար ա՞ էդքան բանը գոնե մոտավորապես հասկանալը, այ քառակուսիներ:


Էս մասով համաձայն եմ, բայց կպնել ու ասել ինչու Մաշտոցի այգին հայտարարություն չի անում, այ էդ մասը չեմ հասկանում: Հարցն ի՞նչ ենթատեքստ ա կրում: Մյուս կողմից, էս ընտրություններից հետո կանգնես ի՞նչ ասես: Էս անգամ կեղծողն ընտրակաշառք վերցնող ժողովուրդն ա, ոչ թե ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ-երը: Ստեղ խնդիրներն ավելի խորն են: Պիտի նստես ու վերլոուծես, թե ինչու ա ժողովուրդն ընտրակաշառք վերցնում: Վերցնում ա, որովհետև սոված ա: Ինչու՞ ա սոված: Սոված ա, որովհետև սենց իշխանություններ ունի: Ո՞նց անենք, որ չլինեն սրանք: Նորմալ ընտրություններ անցկացնել: Ո՞նց, եթե ժողովուրդը սոված ա ու ընտրակաշառք ա վերցնում: Ու սենց շարունակ: 

Չեմ ուզում էս թեման քաղաքականացնել, բայց մեկ ա՝ չեմ հասկանում ինչ եք ուզում Մաշտոցի այգու էրեխեքից:

----------

Varzor (11.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.05.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> մենք էդքան ժամանակ չունենք…


Հա, գիտեմ:

----------


## Ձայնալար



----------

Նաիրուհի (11.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (11.06.2012)

----------


## ivy

Իսկ էս մի ժամանոց ֆիլմը տեսե՞լ եք, կոչվում է՝ «Մի երազի պայքար».

----------

Alphaone (16.01.2014), Ձայնալար (11.06.2012), Նաիրուհի (11.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (11.06.2012)

----------


## Vaio

*Փրկե՛նք Թբիլիսիի Վակեի պուրակը. Հայ ակտիվիստները համերաշխություն են հայտնում*

Հայաստանի քաղաքացիները կիսում են Մաշտոցի պուրակի քաղաքացիական պայքարի իրենց փորձը եւ համերաշխություն հայտնում Թբիլիսիի Վակեի պուրակը հյուրանոցի շինարարությունից պաշտպանող ակտիվիստներին:
Նրանք Երեւանի Մաշտոցի պուրակից իրենց համերաշխությունն են հայտնում Վակեի պուրակին:

Տեսանյութ` 



Աղբյուր` news.am:

----------

John (14.01.2014), keyboard (14.01.2014), Tig (14.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.01.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Էս պայքարին մենակ հեռվից հեռու նվաճումներով ուրախանալով էի ժամանակին կարող միանալ, մի քանի օր առաջ Մաշտոցի պուրակում էի: Շնորհակալություն պայքարին մասնակցած ակումբցիներին, առանց ձեր պայքարի անճոռնի ու անճաշակ շինությունների հետևում այգին կմեռներ...  :Kiss:

----------

John (16.01.2014), Rhayader (16.01.2014), VisTolog (16.01.2014)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական. անձնական բնույթի գրառումները ջնջվել են:*

----------

Vaio (18.01.2014)

----------

